# Mercury Drivers for windows 7



## vamsik (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

i formated my pc. i am using windows 7 and i m using mercury mother board "PI945GCM v1.0A" board 

i wanted to download the drivers for this board but i am not able to find can 

u please give me the link to download the appropriate drivers 

SOUND/AUDIO Drivers 

VGA Drivers , PCI Drivers 

LAN Drivers and Bus drivers 


thank u

Vamsi


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't find any 7 drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Since you don't list your processor, I'll just give you the link: Mercury Mobo.

Without more details of what you have, like the CPU for instance, I can't drill down to find what you need. There are scant details on their website about OS's. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the PC OEM (Dell-HP-etc.)?
Are you certain you posted the correct Mobo Model Number?
I find no drivers available for any OS on Mercury's site using the Mobo Model Number (PI945GCM v1.0A) you posted.
Mercury - Expect More

I found this page but there is no indication of any particular OS. 
Mercury - Expect More


----------



## sinaps1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi vamsik
I will sugesst that you go to Device Manager and find the driver you need (generally with a yellow "?". maybe VGA driver will not show a yellow "?" so it will be named VGA driver without a specific name) and go to properties of every driver you need and go to driver details and write down the driver details maybe Can find drivers to let you install them manually..


----------

